
Huawei Excommunicated from PCI-SIG - nzmsv
https://pastebin.com/w6EGya45
======
robotzero
The American consortium of chip makers is closing down their communication
with anyone Huawei. I'm not sure how much was being collaborated on there as I
am only just picking up on all of this. However, this is certainly starting to
get really heated.

I am sure we will hear much more from the leaders of these American businesses
on how they are responding to the embargo when they have to talk to their
shareholders so that should be another interesting tidbit.

~~~
olliej
I mean sure you could look at it that way - noting that there are other non-US
members as well - but then you need to recognize that China has equivalent
embargoes across almost all industries that have a presence in China: from the
China ownership requirements, to outright banning of foreign competitors.

You can’t complain about a magical consortium in the US without acknowledging
that China already does the same or worse.

~~~
nzmsv
Doesn't it feel like a bit of a letdown when the best excuse possible for
actions of a country that built its image on freedom of speech is "China did
it too"? Even during the Cold War there was some scientific collaboration
between East and West.

Stop replying to email threads, erase the company from the website... 1984
much? :)

Less dramatically, I think this means two things. The leadership of powerful
tech companies can now dictate foreign policy to some degree. There used to be
complaints about the tech industry's lack of lobbying power. Look at them now.
And second, the reason they have to resort to these tactics is they have run
out of technical innovation and are desperately trying to shore up prices of
what is about to become a commodity product.

------
knolax
Brace yourselves for standards fragmentation.

~~~
jonny_eh
Not a problem if you can't buy Huawei products.

